# Vase all the things!



## picotank

That tank is simple and sweet..
Nice work.


----------



## Varmint

Once you go vase, you never go back, lol!

Your Betta sure looks happy. How long have you had the vase up and running? Has the Betta lived there the whole time?


----------



## nonfucious

It's been running for 2 months. The betta has been there for the last month, it started off with a few amano shrimp but I moved those to other tanks where their services were needed and got this pretty betta.


----------



## AquaAurora

Very nice set up. I enjoy my 2g jar and 3g bubble bowl, low maintenance and the distorted view of the inside.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

I did a ~3 gallon beta vase for my son a while back, with a DIY air-powered filter. There's pics of it on some old thread of mine someplace. It was pretty sweet, but Elvis eventually jumped ship.  And that is the warning I have for you. Although, does the duckweed keep betas from jumping? I'd never thought of giving the appearance of something blocking them, rather than an actual barrier. I also never thought there would be something useful which comes from duckweed other than goldfish food, lol.

Also,


----------



## AGUILAR3

Vase looks great. Love the driftwood. Not feeling the gravel though. Too large for such a small scape.

I set up my crypt vase 11 months ago and it's still running hassle free. As low tech as can be and it's my favorite.


----------



## nonfucious

moonshinetheslacker said:


> I did a ~3 gallon beta vase for my son a while back, with a DIY air-powered filter. There's pics of it on some old thread of mine someplace. It was pretty sweet, but Elvis eventually jumped ship.  And that is the warning I have for you. Although, does the duckweed keep betas from jumping? I'd never thought of giving the appearance of something blocking them, rather than an actual barrier. I also never thought there would be something useful which comes from duckweed other than goldfish food, lol.
> 
> Also,


Well, that's the idea, anyway. I can tell you it definitely does NOT work for Killis but I am hoping the betta sees it as enough reason to not go exploring.


----------



## boxboy

Looks great...


----------



## DulcyDoll

Are your plants doing well under the ringlit led? I'm looking g for lighting for my 3 gallon and like the look of your light. What are your thoughts on it as far as growth for plants?


----------



## nonfucious

Here's the vase now.








I added a nano HOB filter that I took off another tank I broke down. I don't really think it needed it, just didn't have anything else to do with it so why not. The sword is definitely bigger and I have to trim the stem of hygro when it gets too tall. Everything seems to be liking it except the crypt. Maybe it gets shaded out too much by the hygro.

I think the ringlit was the perfect choice for this little vase.


----------



## cjstl

moonshinetheslacker said:


> I did a ~3 gallon beta vase for my son a while back, with a DIY air-powered filter. There's pics of it on some old thread of mine someplace. It was pretty sweet, but Elvis eventually jumped ship.  And that is the warning I have for you. Although, does the duckweed keep betas from jumping? I'd never thought of giving the appearance of something blocking them, rather than an actual barrier. I also never thought there would be something useful which comes from duckweed other than goldfish food, lol.
> 
> Also,


My betta would jump out, duckweed or no. I have him in a 4G vase, but I cut a circular lid out of a piece of plexiglass. It's hard to get the edges smooth, but someone gave me the advice of splitting a section of airline and using it to wrap the lid. I used black airline and it looks pretty good. I know I need that lid, because I can hear Yadi jump and hit it on occasion. Pretty sure it has saved his life multiple times!

Only issue I find is that the plexiglass will warp, either from the heat of the light (even with LED), or from the warm water evaporation condensating on it. I need to replace the current lid, and I'm thinking about drilling a little hole in the new one, both for feeding and to see if it prevents warping.


----------

